# Latest Acquisition .. Timberland Freedom



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Haven't been on here for a while, we had a caravan for a few years, but we missed touring abroad so bought a Timberland Freedom .. so far so good , not been away yet, first big thrip will be to France in the September for two weeks..
We were in France earlier this year on a road trip with the car.. we had a great time but prefer my own bed and missed the motorhome life, touring and using aires with no plan.. hence the Timberland.

A few photos and will update the post when we are on the road


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell! Theres a name from the past! Nice van and welcome back.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Cheers Barry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, that explains why you've been away! I said hi on your other post. Nice to see you back. And happy days in your new van!


----------

